# Please reccomend a sat. nav for about £100



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Am finally about to enter the 21st century and buy a sat. nav. primarily for use in France so would need european software. Have got all the maps I need but feel that a combination of those and the sat nav. would take some of the hassle away from my excellent navigator (SWMBO) and also help us to locate the municipal sites more quickly. 

I reckon I could get away with paying circa £100 and get a good deal. 

Would appreciate suggestions. Thanks in anticipation. 

Terry


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a Tom Tom 910 c/w European maps which has done us proud and appears to fit your needs. This has a HDD as opposed to a disc and gives laods of capacity for POI's.

These should cost under £100 from eBay.

But I now have a Tom Tom Truck which allows me to enter the weight, and size of the veichle but this was not cheap.

BTW the TT 910 is now for sale (PM me if you want more info).


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Ive got top of range £400 tomtom,the cheapest ones are good,some Garmins models give free traffic for life very useful. There are now satnavs that you programme the size of your motorhome and they avoid low bridges,width restrictions etc. I would get one of those and probally Garmin with free trafic but i think they are £300plus. Have you thought of second hand? try ebay or a MHF member might have a old one for sale.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

I had a tomtom 910 and they are great,top of the range a couple of years ago and personally i prefere the display and funtions of the tomtom. The only reason i would consider Garmin is the free traffic,£8 a month on tomtom. Im sure 910 has europe built in on hard drive,and the POI is great for marking camp sites or anything else you want,the features are to numerous to list and you can update on tomtoms website. I love satnavs and you will probally never use a map again.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

teljoy please interpret SWMBO for me, I guess it means wife,but ... perhaps there should be a dictionary of abbreviations on this site for the not so bright!
Thanks brens.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

SWMBO She Who Must Be Obeyed,comes from Rumpode of the Bailey,now you are going to tell me you are to young to remember the tv programme lol.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Our sat nav is a snooper proline s2000, input your own motorhome dimensions, it has euro mapping and campsites (ACSI)pre loaded.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

lol????? lots of love? only kidding :lol: I doooo remember Rumpole, mum used to watch it while she was feeding me :roll:


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

brens said:


> lol????? lots of love? only kidding :lol: I doooo remember Rumpole, mum used to watch it while she was feeding me :roll:


Mum feeding me! ouch low blow now i do feel old.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

teljoy said:


> Would appreciate suggestions. Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> Terry


I've also read and heard that some sat. navs. are not legal in France. Are these just the ones that have the radar trap warnings on them?


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

we also checked that out,ours is legal.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Sat Nav*

Hi Teljoy

Have sent you a PM. I may have exactly what you need.

Cheers, 
Alan


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Sat Nav*



exmusso said:


> Hi Brens,
> 
> Have sent you a PM. I may have exactly what you need.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan
It was me that was asking the questions. Brens was just being helpful.

Terry


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Definitely worth having a look in the TomTom online store as they do reconditioned SatNavs - come 'like new' with a guarantee. I got a TomTom One for my daughter for Christmas and it two thirds of the new price and came all as new.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

brens said:


> we also checked that out,ours is legal.


Hi Brens

What is it that could be illegal??

Terry


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

ceejayt said:


> Definitely worth having a look in the TomTom online store as they do reconditioned SatNavs - come 'like new' with a guarantee. I got a TomTom One for my daughter for Christmas and it two thirds of the new price and came all as new.


Thanks everyone for their input. Have just bought tom tom 910 from the tom tom store that does the refurbished items.

Terry


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

who is rumpode? what is she? Sorry - wrong song. Tom toms are far superior to any other sat navs. Great throughout EUROPE - just don't fry it and have to buy another in Germany - but that's another story


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

*sat nav*

Hello,

I have just got one on Ebay for £85.00 brand new, 4.3" screen, plays everything, music, videos ,pictures, has a bluetooth facility for your phone, you can put the voice commands through the radio...... and it comes with a wireless reversing camera. If you can't find one on Ebay I will send you details.

Alan

ps it comes with all european country maps.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Phew

Heard good things about the tomtom. Glad you didn't buy a Garmin Nuvi. We have one and they cost about £100. We followed it religously and stopped when it said 'arriving at destination on left'. Shame it was a central reservation on an Auto Strada. We couldn't get the van on it and we thought it'd be noisey there. 

Good choice


----------

